
Generators: The Final Frontier(2014) - kercker
http://www.dabeaz.com/finalgenerator/
======
brudgers
The official video on YouTube looks pretty good, but unsurprisingly long since
this was a workshop type presentation:

[https://youtu.be/D1twn9kLmYg](https://youtu.be/D1twn9kLmYg)

------
gigatexal
Beazly is a genius and a huge boon to the community. Check out curio: his
answer to relatively slow asyncio
[https://github.com/dabeaz/curio](https://github.com/dabeaz/curio)

